# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - V1.04 Released

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro V1.04 Release  [09 JUNE 2016]  Description :   *eMMC Pro V1.04 Released* Release Notes:  * News :*  ***Repair Package with XML support* Select XML File inside your Repair PackPartitions will be loadedSelect Neccessary PartitionsClick Write *Dump File Partition Displayed * *Support Page:*Samsung GT-I9200 Repair Pack Updated with XML and partitions unneccessary partitions are removed.Samsung GT-I9200 Full Dump UploadedSamsung GT-I9200 USER Package moved to I9200/Dump/ FolderSamsung GT-I9300 Repair Pack Updated with XML and partitions unneccessary partitions are removed.Samsung GT-I9300 USER Package moved to I9300/Dump/ FolderSamsung SHW-M440 Repair Pack updated with XML RepairSamsung GT-N7100 Repair Pack Updated with XML and partitions unneccessary partitions are removed.Samsung GT-N7100 Full Dump UploadedSamsung GT-N7100 USER Package moved to N7100/Dump/ FolderSamsung SM-T230 Repair Pack Updated with XML and partitions unneccessary partitions are removed.Samsung SM-T230 Full Dump UploadedSamsung SM-T230 USER Package moved to T230/Dump/ Folder You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

